# Transformice! Biggest LOL ever



## Yaps (Jun 25, 2010)

A fun game to play! Try it out! Got to love when they fall! 
http://www.transformice.com/en
Youtube  video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJReZRji  ... r_embedded


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 25, 2010)

I tried it the last time it got posted, only got to be shaman twice, and when I was the level rendered him unnecessary.

Entertaining for about half an hour.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2010)

There was a thread about this a few days ago in the correct forum.

That said, it's pretty fun sometimes. I'm registered as Burd if you want to play a game or something.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 25, 2010)

That looks adorable!!


----------

